# Partage connexion mac et ps3



## geppeto (16 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, 

ça y est j'abandonne, j'essaye désespérément de connecter ma ps3 à internet via le mac mais pas moyen. Je m'explique:
J'ai un macbook (os x 10.5.6) connecté en wifi à ma livebox. J'arrive à connecter la ps3 en wifi également et ainsi créer un réseau. Le problème c'est que le débit (notamment pour faire passez des vidéos contenu sur le mac, sur la ps3) est trop faible en wifi.
Donc pour y remédier, j'ai un cable ethernet, branché en sortie au mac et en entrée à la ps3. 
A partir de la, j'ai bien configurer le partage de connexion internet sur le mac, j'ai fixé un ip et tout et tout sur la ps3, mais j'ai toujours une erreur de DNS.

J'ai tenté de faire un partage de connexion entre le mac et un pc (j'avais que sa sous la main:rose mais pareil pas moyen.
J'ai parcouru un certain nombre de forum et de site à ce sujet mais toujours pas trouvé de solution.

Donc svp, si quelqu'un à la solution, s'il peut nous faire un petit tuto sur le forum, sa serai super (et je le vénererai ).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

ta solution s'appelle ps3 media server : http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/
ça gère très bien, tu peux régler le niveau d'encodage pour avoir une qualité adaptée en réseau, et voila. Enfin j'espère que ça t'aidera.


----------



## geppeto (16 Avril 2009)

J'utilise déja PS3 media serveur, mais le réseau wifi n'est pas suffisant pour faire passer mes video (sa coupe sans arrêt). Je voudrai donc créer un réseau ethernet entre mac et pS3. 

Pour cela, j'ai besoin de connecter la ps3 à internet via le mac:

Routeur--->airport---->mac---->ethernet---->pS3

En fait acutellement je suis en train d'essayer de connecter un pc à internet via le mac. Je me dis que la ps3 étant quasiement un pc, si jy arrive sur un pc, j'y arriverai sur la ps3.

voici ma configuration
Sur le mac :
-partage internet : active , depuis airport, "aux ordinateurs via ethernet"
-dans reseau, airport "ip: 192.168.1.192", ss reseau: 255.255.255.0, routeur: 192.168.1.1
-dans reseau, ethernet, ip : 192.168.0.2, ss reseau: 255.255.255.0, routeur : rien, dns:208.67.222.222 & 208.67.220.220

Sur le pc maintenant:
dans propriété de connexion au réseau local, tcp/ip :
-ip : 192.168.0.3
-masque ss reseau :255.255.255.0
-Passerelle par defaut: *192.168.0.2* 
-serveur dns : idem que sur mac 

Et ça marche pas 

HELP !! je comprend pas, j'ai pourtant bien tout respecté,


----------



## DarkPeDrO (15 Août 2009)

Je remonte le sujet, parce que j'ai moi aussi un problème pour connecter ma PS3 à internet par le biais de mon MacBook, qui reçoit la connexion en ethernet et qui la partage en WiFi.
La connexion s'effectue bien, mais au moment de l'obtention de l'adresse IP, ma PS3 me met toujours un message comme quoi le délai aurait été dépassé.

Pourtant, avec les mêmes paramètres, les PC reçoivent bien la connexion de mon Mac, en WiFi.

Merci de m'aider.


----------

